# Cookies



## Mike (Apr 23, 2021)

Computer ones, what is happening with them these days?
I always understood that they told a company that you had
visited.

Some time ago I had a slow running computer, so I started
clearing out the cash regularly more than once a day, this
kept the computer happy, plus the cookies were only taking
up 27.8MB of space, which was fine with me.

Today the cache of cookies was over 80MB, so I decided to
get rid of most, but not ones of the sites that I normally visit,
after an hour and finding that many are leaving 15 or 19 cookies
on my machine, anyway I now have 50MB of space taken up and
I can't figure out why.

I am about to run an anti-virus programme, then I will go back to
the cash and get rid of any duplicates.

I have picked up another lag when typing, I finish the word, then
after the PC thinks about it, the word appears on the screen on
letter at a time.

Sorry for the rant, have any of you experienced anything similar?

Mike.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 23, 2021)

I have a Mac but have had similar problems. I clear the cache regularly to get rid of cookies on the computer, iPad and iPhone.

When you go onto a website it usually asks you to accept cookies. I never accept straight away but click on Cookie settings. You can rarely ignore "Legitimate Interest" but if you open the other ones regarding ads you'd be surprised at how many can be hidden there waiting to drop cookies onto your computer. If there's a "Reject all" button I click on that otherwise I go through them and turn them all off before I click on "Save settings".

Have had the other problem sometimes with Messenger on my iPad. It usually helps to clear the cache or remove old web pages that are hidden in the background. Failing that I switch off and reboot.

Hope this helps in some way


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh, I thought this was about the kind of cookies you eat--too bad.


----------



## Mike (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks Glowworm,

It seems to be my fault then for accepting all cookies!

Thank you for advice.

Mike.


----------



## Chet (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm in the process of managing cookies and site data myself with FF. 
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/k...ug=permission-store-data&redirectlocale=en-US


----------



## Don M. (Apr 23, 2021)

I've been using a program called CCleaner, the free version, for quite some time.  I usually run a full scan about once a week, and it cleans all this trash off my system.  About the only downside, is that it also clears all my normal "login" data...e-mail, etc., so I have to sign back in the first time I go to my normal sites....no big deal.  

https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/download


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

I've had that happen where your words show up slow on the screen. I suppose it could be lag from all the cookies. Might be other things going on too.

Every time I clear mine it screws up all my sites. And I don't have time to pick through them individually. Hope ya get it sorted.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

i just cleared mine and it doesn't let me pick which ones. i had 7,210 trackers in the computer this morning. all from the cookies.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh, I thought this was about the kind of cookies you eat--too bad.


Me too. Now I feel really let down. 
Ok I noticed it’s in the  computers and phones section, not food. Still booo.... lol


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2021)

The notice to accept cookies usually includes 'third party cookies', but there could be any number of those. It gives permission for anyone at all to attach one to your device. Facebook has stated that they follow everyone who is on the net, whether or not they have a Facebook account.
I clear cookies after every session, which is tedious but necessary. I also find it worrying that sites are able to detect your exact location.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm with Glowworm and Rosemarie and clear everything daily. It's a good habit.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

usually if i can bypass that cookie acceptor i do. the only time i take it is if i'm forced to in order to see the content. i don't clear mine every day. most of the trackers were coming from microsoft edge. but i'm on it all the time.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I'm with Glowworm and Rosemarie and clear everything daily. It's a good habit.


why is it a good habit?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> why is it a good habit?


Just to keep the wolves at bay.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

lol


----------



## Mike (Apr 23, 2021)

Thank you all once again, I have been busy elsewhere today
and still have to do something about this problem.

Since I re-booted, it seems to be OK for now, but I am going
to have a got tomorrow.

Mike.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh darn, I thought you were selling Girl Scout cookies!


----------



## SeasTheDay (May 7, 2021)

Mike said:


> Computer ones, what is happening with them these days?
> I always understood that they told a company that you had
> visited.
> 
> ...


I had similar problems for years until I found this remedy. I got a CM for each of my computers. Hope this helps.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 8, 2021)

I have never understood the need for cookies in computer software....I think it was included to avail the use of advertisement.


----------



## Devi (May 8, 2021)

Here's one usage: let's say you're at a website buying something. The cookie(s) downloaded to your computer help track what you've added to their shopping cart as you go from page to page.

You can see this fairly easily at Amazon.com, where you can add items to your shopping cart, leave, and when you return, the item(s) will still be in your shopping cart.

That's assuming that you didn't dump the cookies in the meantime.


----------



## Mike (May 14, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> I have never understood the need for cookies in computer software....I think it was included to avail the use of advertisement.


They tell the site/company what you were looking at, then
for ages after you will get unsolicited emails about that.

Mike


----------



## horseless carriage (May 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> why is it a good habit?


It stops your computer from running slow.

Do British computers have biscuits?


----------

